# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumašice iz Šibenika.. zar nas je tako malo?

## jadranka605

Pa sve, evo, nešto gledam... i slabo se Šibenik spominje... pa me zanima... koliko nas uopće ima iz Krešimirovog grada?

da bi se organizirala neke radionice tu kod nas, šta tribamo napraviti?
za početak, možda, neku kavicu riješit  :Grin:  

Ali, ajde, prvo da vidimo koliko nas ima....

----------


## SpOOklica

I ja sam tu, doduše sad u Tribunju, ali srcem u Šibeniku 



P.s. i znamo se iz nekih davnih dana.

----------


## jadranka605

:Love:

----------


## MGrubi

:Love:

----------


## jadranka605

MGrubi  :Kiss:

----------


## SpOOklica

BTW, ti znaš da je Šibenik postao zadnja rupa na svirali? Ili još živiš u nadi  :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> da bi se organizirala neke radionice tu kod nas, šta tribamo napraviti?


trebate se aktivirati   :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

:Laughing:  
za sad nismo nabrojali niti pet forumašica ... izgleda da imamo neki problem   :Laughing:  

Moja spooklica.. evo živim u nadi ... i cekam   :Coffee:

----------


## Lutonjica

dovoljne su dvije koje bi bile voljne učlaniti se u Rodu i volontirati

u mnogim gradovim imamo i manje od 5 članova, pa uspiju organizirati i radionice i štandove i svašta nešto

potrebna je volja i želja   :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

:Love:

----------


## anamar

podržavam sve ideje...     :Love:

----------


## SpOOklica

Pa cure, onda se učlanjujemo?

----------


## SpOOklica

Ja idem ispunit prijavnicu, nije vrag da zaista nema članova iz ŠI?????

----------


## zrinka

sibenke,  super!  :D 

mozemo se naci i na nekoj kavi ili u splitu ili u sibeniku pa da sde upoznamo i uputimo vas   :Heart:

----------


## SpOOklica

Poslala sam na mail roda@roda.hr pristupnicu, sutra šaljem poštom. 

Zrinka kava može u Šibeniku kad hoćeš, Split mi je ovih dana malo nedostupan, MM nema za to vrimena, a ja nisam nikad po Splitu vozila, uopće ga ne poznam, osim rive i Dioklecijanove palače (naravno do tamo sam išla busom)  :Embarassed:

----------


## bebelina

Ma vidi Zrinke  :Mad:  
A sta ne bi sve lipo dosle do Zadra , ima i ovdi kave?  :Razz:

----------


## zrinka

bebelina, zar nije bolje da se lipo nadjemo na po puta?  :D

----------


## MGrubi

u Vrpolju, u Torcide    :Laughing:  

ja sam loše organizirana osoba i ne mogu se obvezati na ništa 
tako da ću i dalje samo uplaćivati članarinu kao pridruženi član

----------


## jadranka605

A najlakše se dogovoriti di ćemo se naći   :Laughing:  

baš mi nešto krivo šta se nije više njih javilo...  :/  mislim, ne moramo se niti naći, ne moraju sve cure biti članice rode, ali lipo bi bilo uhvatiti sve na jednom mistu

----------


## jadranka605

Moj pokušaj neslavno propao   :Sad:  
Već drugi put....

----------


## anamar

> Moj pokušaj neslavno propao   
> Već drugi put....


zašto to misliš? daj priliku još nekim ljudima da vide ovaj topic. mislim da ima još cura u šibeniku koje obilaze forum, a možda još nisu vidjele ovaj poziv.
uostalom javilo se nas tri, s tobom četiri. ja doduše nisam zainteresirana za članstvo u udruzi, ali doista sam spremna vrlo konkretno pomoći svaku akciju.

----------


## jadranka605

ma da... evo ga svako malo dižem da bi ga vidile....  :Grin:  

Nisam ni ja za članstvo, ali željela bi podržati bilo kakvu akciju   :Smile:  

No, pa i dalje čekamo    :Love:

----------


## SpOOklica

Ajmo onda i neku kavu dogovoriti... Recite datum i misto.... baby friendly  :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

eto, to bi bilo super... meni bi odgovara bilo koji vikend.. .priko tjedna baš nemam vrimena jer radim, pa...

A vi?

----------


## SpOOklica

Može sljedeći vikend, dogovorimo se ovih dana.

----------


## jadranka605

:D 
može...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i ja još povremeno svratim na forum, a kavica je uvik dobrodošla   :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

e, M.a.r.t.a. .. nisam ni sumnjala   :Grin:

----------


## mandy

evo i mene, 10 km sjevernije, ali dušom u Ši   :Heart:   ; ima još dvi : babel i riba26,  ali one su rodile ima 2-3 tjedna, tako da su malo neaktivne, više su na superbaby; (meni ne triba baby friendly, nego teenfriendly caffe, usput ako povedem svoje cure imat ćete besplatni babysitting-ili bar u po cine   :Laughing:   )

----------


## SpOOklica

Sta kazete na sutra bilo kad u toku dana, ili u nedilju ujutro, predlažite....

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam sutra i prekosutra u Dubrovniku

----------


## jadranka605

nažalost iskrsle mi obaveze ovaj vikend, pa eto, neću moći prije sljedećeg...

----------


## SpOOklica

Ajde onda sljedeći  :Smile:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

eto i mene onda slj vikend

----------


## anamar

a ja sam slj vikend u zgb

----------


## gigi

Evo i mene, za kavicu spremna  :Wink: .
Nisam baš često na forumu u zadnje vrijeme, no i dalje sam na liniji 8)

----------


## jadranka605

nažalost ne mogu ovaj vikend  :Sad:  
imamo jedno krštenje...
osjećam se grozno, obzirom da sam pokrenila sve ovo....

ali ustrajna sam da se nađemo.... može sljedeći vikend   :Grin:  

samo, dajte neke prijedloge kamo bi mogle otići....
Ja sam totalno van toka da mi ništa ne pada na pamet...

----------


## kikki

tek sad sam vidila topic.....ako se sta dogovorite javite...ne mogu obecati da cu doci (vidi potpis) ali cu nastojati...pozz.....  :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

Evo, ja mogu ovaj vikend... subota, nedilja....
Samo kažite di... 

E, da.. ako odemo s klincima ili bez?
Meni odgovara jedno i drugo   :Smile:

----------


## anamar

za vikend je najavljena kiša. mislim ne mora značiti da će kiše biti, ali samo javljam prognozu. 

ja ne jamčim da ću doći (vikend obaveze ću znati tek u petak, subotu), ali pratim stanje, pa ako budem imala vremena uključit ću se.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

ja mogu

----------


## jadranka605

ok... vrime će potencijalno biti loše.... to ćemo znati u petak...
Onda bi najbolje bilo da sve finalno dogovorimo u petak

Za sad Jadranka605, M.a.r.t.a., možda Anamar, a mislim i da će Spooklica s nama    :Smile:

----------


## SpOOklica

Dobro misliš, ja sam u niskom startu  :Smile: 

Za lipo vrime moj prijedlog je isprid Vijećnice, puno mista za klince. 
A bez klinaca možemo di oćemo. Za ružno vrime ne znam, opet bez klinaca možemo di oćemo  :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

uglavnom, bez klinaca možemo di oćemo   :Laughing:  

ali u svakom slučaju se nađemo.. bude li ružno vrime, onda bi bolje bilo bez dice, jer ćemo morati biti u zatvorenom, a kod nas ne postoje nepušački lokali...

----------


## SpOOklica

Subota je, bura je, kad i gdje?

----------


## jadranka605

:Laughing:  
to se i ja pitam cilo vrime   :Laughing:  

u gradu? ili okolici?
ja bi radije u gradu, ali stvarno nemam pojma di...

danas popodne, sutra ujutro ili sutra popodne?

----------


## SpOOklica

Evo probila sam se do foruma. 
Ja mogu danas popodne i sutra ujutro. 
Danas popodne? Još se stignemo dogovorit  :Smile:  
Ajde reci kad, može u gradu, bilo di.

----------


## SpOOklica

Zapravo, imaš PP sa mojim brojem telefona, pa se javi, ako se do tada još netko odluči na kavu, može ostavit broj telefona ili ćemo ovdje napisati kada i gdje.

----------


## MGrubi

meni više odgovara sutra ujutro   :Smile:

----------


## SpOOklica

Ajmo onda sutra, i Jadranki bolje paše sutra, ali ajmo se danas popodne dogovoriti.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i mi ćemo vam se pridružiti ujutro, recite di i kad.

----------


## MGrubi

Sunce, Lasica, Valerija, Park, Robna kuća .... ?

----------


## SpOOklica

Evo cure najnovije je da Jadranka neće moći sutra, strašno joj je žao, a mene je prije sat vrimena iskrsla obaveza - došla mi je prija iz Slavonije na dva dana i zamolila da se sutra nađemo, prekosutra ima druge posjete u planu. Tako da i ja otpadam, iako sam bila uvjerena da baš ništa neće poremetiti i ovu kavu. 
A jedva čekam da vas upoznam   :Sad:

----------


## marta

Mali savjet, jer mi se cini da se ovako nikad necete naci. Lijepo recite jedan datum i tu se pobrojite tko moze tada. Pa te koje mogu i dodju. Sansa da se svima ugodi je minimalna.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Mali savjet, jer mi se cini da se ovako nikad necete naci. Lijepo recite jedan datum i tu se pobrojite tko moze tada. Pa te koje mogu i dodju. Sansa da se svima ugodi je minimalna.


x

----------


## SpOOklica

Onda vas ja rezerviram za 31.10., Vijećnica ili negdje na Rivi. Sat same predložite kad se predbilježite. I dalje smo otvoreni za sve druge prijedloge  :Smile: 

1. SpOOklica  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:  prvo pa muško
  iden u Imotski taj vikend   :Embarassed:

----------


## ronin

ako ću moći,i ja bih došla na kavu  :Smile:

----------


## mandy

ja ne mogu, u nedilju su Svi sveti, pa ću dan prije na groblje

----------


## jadranka605

prije sredine 11 miseca ne mogu nikako....

Ronin, zar nisi dobila poruku na face?????????

----------


## ronin

sad sam provjerila,nisam  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Šibeniku koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice. 
Pregled će se održati u subotu, 20.03.2010. u vremenu od 14,00 do 15,30 sati na parkiralištu TC Dalmare.
Vidimo se!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## babuska28

podižem temu samo da se prijavim na Šibenku listu  :Grin: 
da ne ispadne baš da nas uopće nema (iako sam i ja 12km prema ZD).
nisam baš organizirana za neko aktivno djelovanje, ali ako se dogovori kakva kavica, pokušat ću doći sa svoja dva kuferića  :Cool:

----------


## ronin

šteta što danas ipak nije održan prosvjed ispred rodilišta...veselila sam se tome

----------


## apricot

ronin, a kako si znala za to?

----------


## ronin

pozvala me jedna forumašica šibenčanka
mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da se nešto u ovome gradu učini po pitanju rodilišta,odnosno odnosu prema rodiljama

----------


## mandy

ja nisam imala pojma, je li to vezano uz ovo :

*



			
				 XXXIV. simpozij Hrvatske udruge primalja
			
		

*


> Hrvatska udruga primalja priređuje 34. simpozij Hrvatske udruge primalja u Šibensko-kninskoj županiji od 06. do 08. svibnja u vodičkom hotelu Olympia. Na simpoziju naziva Primaljska skrb orijentirana na ženu i obitelj sudjelovat će brojni eminentni stručnjaci s područja primaljstva iz Europe i Hrvatske.
> U posljednje se vrijeme mnogo govori o potrebi osnivanja Visoke škole za primalje, te o neophodnosti poboljšanja uvjeta rađanja u Lijepoj našoj. Ulaskom u EU, Hrvatsku očekuju mnoge promjene u skrbi za majku i dijete, u potpori prirodnog porođaja i dojenja. Svojim djelovanjem, stalnom edukacijom primalja, upoznavanja mladih majki s prednostima rađanja u svom domu uz pomoć primalja, Hrvatska udruga primalja nastoji uvesti pozitivne promjene.


-imamo li neke zaključke sa ovog simpozija , novitete ?

----------


## marta

Na kakve novitete mislis?

----------


## mandy

mislim na promjenu odnosa prema rodiljama, mogućnosti "dogovora" postupaka pred porod i samog poroda, uvođenja lopte, stočića, općenito "modernizaciju" ( pri tome ne mislim na nešto novo, već prirodnije i prikladnije željama rodilja) odnosa između osoblja i rodilja, kao i odnosa između liječnika i primalja koje su u podređenom položaju, barem u našem rodilištu; da li se općenito u tome svijetu nešto prominilo ? imam dojam da se od kad sam zadnji put rodila ( prije 11 god ) ništa nije pomaklo naprid, kako na "tehničkom" planu, tako ni na ljudskom ; ili je simpozij bio samo razmjena iskustava među primaljama ?

----------


## ronin

a prije lopti bi mogli prije svega dopustiti muževima da prisustvuju porodu :Wink:

----------


## sirius

Zato smo mi danas zapjevale ispred zagrebačkih rodilišta , da žene ne bi rađale same, i da uz sebe mogu imati blisku osobu osobu po svom izboru ( pa makar to ne bio muž  :Smile: ).

----------


## ronin

iskreno,meni se pjevanje nije činilo najsretnijim izborom,pogotovo ne te pjesme..ima visokih tonova i tendenciju da prerasta u zavijanje.
ovo je dobro namjerna kritika,vjerovali ili ne ne rastu mi rogovi iz glave,i zbilja sam se spremala pred šibensko rodilište jer mislim da tamo štošta treba mijenjati.

akcija je zbilja hvalevrijedna,no ja bih da je ipak malo žešće organizirana,ako se htjelo zvučiti,moglo se upotrijebiti fućke.moglo se izvikivati par zgodnih parola.
mogli su se dijeliti leci ne s tekstom pjesme,već s onim radi čega se prosvjeduje.moglo se povesti i par muških primjeraka,i staviti im fore radi one zelene odore  koj e dobivaju na porodu.oni su mogli u rukama držati ako ne već bebe,a ono lutke.
jedan ogroman transparent  sa tekstom:same i napuštene....čudo  rođenja zavrjeđuje i prisustvo tate!!!!

nemojte mi zamjeriti,ideja je dobra,no provedba je naišla na sprdanje većeg dijela javnosti.
dajte prihvatite kritiku i budite onako žestoke i beskompromisne kad se o rodilištima radi kao one 2006 kad sam ja ispunjavala pristupnicu.
moje je mišljenje da energiju rasipate na ...znate već šta,umjesto da tutta forca graknete u vezi onoga što se direktno tiče SVIH rodilja.

----------


## apricot

ronin, bojim se da nisi shvatila cilj akcije.
ovaj put on nije bio "graktanje" (što god to značilo), niti neka velika energija (osim pozitivne), niti borba PROTIV nečega.
ovo je bila akcija potpore povodom Majčina dana.

potpora ženama koje rađaju bez pratnje onih koji su im bliski.
zato ispred rodilišta.
da nas čuju rodilje.
ali ne da čuju kako izvikujemo parole, da gledaju transparente kojima se protiv nečega bunimo.

što se odabira pjesme tiče, mi doista vjerujemo kako "negdje mjesta ima" i kako postoje svjetovi koji su poput bajki  :Smile: 
i kako postoje "pravi ljudi"...

a što se tonaliteta tiče, dopusti da smo znale odabrati onaj iz kojega smo mogle "izvući" i najviše tonove.
imaj povjerenja u nas da smo otpjevale - fantastično!

----------


## ronin

> ronin, bojim se da nisi shvatila cilj akcije.
> !


gle,apri,ako je itko dobronamjeran pri objašnjavanju,onda si to ti

no počesto,kad se misli drugačije i uputi dobronamjerna konstruktivna kritika,implicira se odgovor da ne shvaćam/o bit akcije
ne radi se tu o kvantnoj fizici  da bi bila toliko teško shvatljiva  :Smile:

----------


## pamade

ajme baš nas je malo...posljednji post sredinom 5 miseca....Onda ima kakvih dogovora za kavu? Bar predveče kad je ladnije?

----------


## anaps

ima li još koja trudnica koja namjerava uskoro u šibensko rodilište u skoro vrijeme. dajte se malo aktivirajte. di ste? od 6.mj. nikoga...

----------


## alverde

Ja bi trebala krajem 12tog mjeseca roditi u Sibeniku....
*anaps* kad je tebi terin?
Imal koja trudnica da treba rodit krajem 12tog ?

----------


## Asila

Zene, zavirite malo ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62978-Rode-dalmatinke-)

----------

